
Pre-checked cookie boxes don't count as valid consent, says adviser to EU court - donohoe
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/22/eu_cookie_preticked_box_not_valid_consent/
======
pmontra
This was pretty much clear to anybody who read the regulation.

Recital 32. [...] Silence, pre-ticked boxes or inactivity should not therefore
constitute consent. [...]

It can't be more explicit than that.

